

Coming soon: the disruptive molecular age of information - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2010/02/22/coming-soon-the-disruptive-molecular-age-of-information/

======
pie
This is thought-provoking discussion, even if the concepts aren't particularly
new. The web has a ton of disparate information, and we're always looking for
better ways to organize everything. Some things that have worked well include
search engines, bookmarking tools, and [social network] aggregators.

It's an interesting exercise to imagine the future of bundling/distributing
all the bits of information we accumulate online.

